# snooty boys names please



## shellbeme

Tucker is still on the list, however some friends and family like to drop the t and replace it with another letter. I think some of you mentioned that might happen.

I am in the market for name suggestions for our new boy. I would like something a little snooty sounding. We have also considered some Italian and Roman names...here is what I have so far,

Sebastian (nothing sounds good as a nickname)
Giovanni (Gio)
Caesar (my husband is a fan but I am on the fence with this one)


----------



## StevieB

Sergio. Of course you might not want advice from me - I named my dog Steve.


----------



## wkomorow

Pompeus 
Lucius
Maximillian
Felix


----------



## maltese#1fan

If you want a snooty sounding name, how about something like "Preston".


----------



## LuvMyBoys

When we got our first Maltese, I wanted to give the little guy a big name. I came up with Winston (thinking Winston Churchill). Some smarta$$ friends used to always sing, "Winston tastes good like a cigarette should." Jerks. 

Alvin came to us named, and we renamed Jasper (from Benny - also my uncle's name - to strange for me). Jasper just came out of thin air on the 4 hour car ride home with him. People tell me it's too country, but I kind of like that irony. Dusty came named as well, and we considered renaming him until I figured out that his 'real' name is Ch. TNT's American Dream, call name Dusty (Dusty Rhodes, the wrestler), and all the childhood memories of watching WWF on Saturday afternoons with my Daddy came rushing back. 

J&D's current nicknames (after watching Gladiator the other day) are: Dustimus Maximus and Jasperous Meanimus (who licks his Weenus Cleanimus).

Some of the names we considered for Jasper were: Caeser, Snickers (got a cat named Reesey), Scrappy, Beauregard, Loki (God of Mischeif!), Massimo and Theodor (in honor of Alvin).

Naming a dog is hard!


----------



## shellbeme

Thanks for the suggestions so far, I think Steve is anexcellent name! 

I do love the name Preston, my husband does not, but you know what, he got to name Rocky. I have to deal with the effects, lol. At first he wanted to call our new boy Rambo. Just no. Co workers want me to call him Bulwinkle, again, no. If he were a girl they wanted me to name him Adrian, yea, no. It would have been Lillian.

I am totally picking this name, and Preston is definantly a possibility. I would love more suggestions as well!


----------



## munchkn8835

I like Zane. Have to laugh....my DH's name is Steve!!!


----------



## Sylie

StevieB said:


> Sergio. Of course you might not want advice from me - I named my dog Steve.


I love the name Steve for your little guy. I was contemplating naming Ray (of Sunny Love) Michael. I think it is interesting that while people are now naming dogs with human names, there are still only certain names. Like does anyone know a dog named Susan, Karen, Cindy, Janet? Boys have been named Jack or Charlie of eons, but Steve is the first Steve dog I have ever known. 

On that note...how about David, John, Robert or Alexander?


----------



## elly

I like Henley for a boy.


----------



## pammy4501

Well how about Chadwick, Sebastian or Drake. Of course you could always just put a "The" in front of any name and come off as sounding pretentious! Like "The Donald" and so on. My male dog's name is Frank (after Frank Sinatra) so not so pretentious sounding. But make it "The Frank" and it has a different ring! LOL!


----------



## babycake7

Bentley???


----------



## StevieB

Sylie said:


> I love the name Steve for your little guy. I was contemplating naming Ray (of Sunny Love) Michael. I think it is interesting that while people are now naming dogs with human names, there are still only certain names. Like does anyone know a dog named Susan, Karen, Cindy, Janet? Boys have been named Jack or Charlie of eons, but Steve is the first Steve dog I have ever known.
> 
> On that note...how about David, John, Robert or Alexander?


LOL - that's why we named him Steve. It was just so unfitting for a white fluffy dog it made us laugh. The best part is when people ask me what my dog's name is and I tell them "Steve". I get lots of silent nods. :HistericalSmiley:

Maybe if I ever get a girl I will name her Janet. Janet and Steve. What a pair.


----------



## Sylie

StevieB said:


> LOL - that's why we named him Steve. It was just so unfitting for a white fluffy dog it made us laugh. The best part is when people ask me what my dog's name is and I tell them "Steve". I get lots of silent nods. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Maybe if I ever get a girl I will name her Janet. Janet and Steve. What a pair.


Or Jane....two nice ordinary names for a woman named Celeta!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese#1fan

shellbeme said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far, I think Steve is anexcellent name!
> 
> I do love the name Preston, my husband does not, but you know what, he got to name Rocky. I have to deal with the effects, lol. At first he wanted to call our new boy Rambo. Just no. Co workers want me to call him Bulwinkle, again, no. If he were a girl they wanted me to name him Adrian, yea, no. It would have been Lillian.
> 
> I am totally picking this name, and Preston is definantly a possibility. I would love more suggestions as well!


What is it with men and Rocky? Before we got Bella, my husband said if we got a boy he wanted to name it Rocky. And then when we found out we were getting a girl, he wanted to name her Adrian. At least I won that round. But if a boy ever comes our way, I don't know what will happen.


----------



## MoonDog

I like Wellington. I almost named Finnegan that.


----------



## Bishop

My last dog was Bishop, never met another one! I also love Chester, Jasper and Henley or Hensley!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

There's a lady on the radio here that has a poodle named Henry, the french pronounciation though, "On-Ree". Now that's snooty (but cute I think!).


----------



## aprilb

Armando
Thaddeus
Worthington
Edward


----------



## Furbabies mom

DO NOT allow your hubby to name him!!!! I named Laurel, after a quaint little town we visited. I allowed him to name my third fluff. Now we have Laurel and Hardy !!!!!! They live up to their names!!!!! His actual name is Sir Hardesty of Countrywood ! He gets called that when he's in trouble!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Bishop said:


> My last dog was Bishop, never met another one! I also love Chester, Jasper and Henley or Hensley!


I like the name Bishop, I'll have to store that away for further use!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Furbabies mom said:


> I like the name Bishop, I'll have to store that away for further use!!!!


Xavier
Zander
Charles


----------



## babycake7

Spencer? Oliver? Or you could go with a name inspired by a designer like Gucci or Louis (Louey)! LOL


----------



## babycake7

Dante? Armani? Giorgio?


----------



## zooeysmom

maltese#1fan said:


> If you want a snooty sounding name, how about something like "Preston".


I was thinking Preston too  Very snooty! 



pammy4501 said:


> Well how about Chadwick, .... LOL!


Chadwick is great too!



StevieB said:


> LOL - that's why we named him Steve. It was just so unfitting for a white fluffy dog it made us laugh. The best part is when people ask me what my dog's name is and I tell them "Steve". I get lots of silent nods. :HistericalSmiley:


I love it! We had a horse named David ("Dave"), a dog named Maria, and a guinea pig named Suzan :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

(Mr.) Bates (had to stick that in for Downton Abbey Fans)
Dante
Preston
Paxton 
Carrington 
Maximillian
Clark
Pennington


----------



## hoaloha

LuvMyBoys said:


> When we got our first Maltese, I wanted to give the little guy a big name. I came up with Winston (thinking Winston Churchill). Some smarta$$ friends used to always sing, "Winston tastes good like a cigarette should." Jerks.
> 
> Alvin came to us named, and we renamed Jasper (from Benny - also my uncle's name - to strange for me). Jasper just came out of thin air on the 4 hour car ride home with him. People tell me it's too country, but I kind of like that irony. Dusty came named as well, and we considered renaming him until I figured out that his 'real' name is Ch. TNT's American Dream, call name Dusty (Dusty Rhodes, the wrestler), and all the childhood memories of watching WWF on Saturday afternoons with my Daddy came rushing back.
> 
> J&D's current nicknames (after watching Gladiator the other day) are: Dustimus Maximus and *Jasperous Meanimus (who licks his Weenus Cleanimus).*
> 
> Some of the names we considered for Jasper were: Caeser, Snickers (got a cat named Reesey), Scrappy, Beauregard, Loki (God of Mischeif!), Massimo and Theodor (in honor of Alvin).
> 
> Naming a dog is hard!


:HistericalSmiley: LOL--- that seriously cracked me up!!! If Obi tries to clean himself down there, I always make him stop!



pammy4501 said:


> Well how about Chadwick, Sebastian or Drake. Of course you could always just put a "The" in front of any name and come off as sounding pretentious! Like "The Donald" and so on. My male dog's name is Frank (after Frank Sinatra) so not so pretentious sounding. But make it "The Frank" and it has a different ring! LOL!


LOL-- very true, Pam! Somehow, "The Frank" sounds better than "The Obi" hahaha... "The Frank" sounds important. "The Obi" sounds like a mystical creature... 




StevieB said:


> LOL - that's why we named him Steve. It was just so unfitting for a white fluffy dog it made us laugh. The best part is when people ask me what my dog's name is and I tell them "Steve". I get lots of silent nods. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Maybe if I ever get a girl I will name her Janet. Janet and Steve. What a pair.



Celeta- I Love that he is named Steve :thumbsup: My cousin had a pomeranian named "John" once... :-D



Furbabies mom said:


> Xavier
> Zander
> Charles


Just like X-men! Charles Xavier :-D


How about Prescott, Logan, Aristotle, Julius or Hamilton? Each can be shortened to Pres, Lo, Ari, Jules, or Hami?


----------



## Maglily

Whitney
Wesley
Fabio

or how about Jeeves? LOL


----------



## Sylie

Okay I thought of one: Hermes. You can think of it as the Greek God (the equivalent of the Roman, Mercury) or the French designer who makes the most expensive handbags on earth. You can pronounce it Her-meez or be ultra snooty and pronounce it Er-mez. :wub: But when you are cuddling and scratching is bewwy you can call him Hermyburby.


----------



## ladodd

Okay, so we had compiled a list of names for boys and girls before we found out we're getting a girl. They are ...Dexter, Cooper, Ryder, Ulysses, Carson, Griffin, Simon, Murphy, Cameron....the middle name was going to be Lucius after Luci that is at the bridge.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Sylie said:


> Okay I thought of one: Hermes. You can think of it as the Greek God (the equivalent of the Roman, Mercury) or the French designer who makes the most expensive handbags on earth. You can pronounce it Her-meez or be ultra snooty and pronounce it Er-mez. :wub: But when you are cuddling and scratching is bewwy you can call him Hermyburby.


We have a friend who works at the Hermes in Charlotte and her teenage daughters call it Herms (on syllable) to get on her nerves.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Clark?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl::smrofl:That's hysterical!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Maisie and Me said:


> Clark?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl::smrofl:That's hysterical!!!!!!


Clark Griswold!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crysmas

Sylie said:


> Okay I thought of one: Hermes. You can think of it as the Greek God (the equivalent of the Roman, Mercury) or the French designer who makes the most expensive handbags on earth. You can pronounce it Her-meez or be ultra snooty and pronounce it Er-mez. :wub: But when you are cuddling and scratching is bewwy you can call him Hermyburby.


LOVE the idea of greek inspired names!
You should name him Zeus, Apollo or Mercury!:wub:


----------



## Sylie

Furbabies mom said:


> Clark Griswold!!!!!!!!


Clark....Gable? Then he and MiMi can make a sad movie together. Never mind.
(MiMi's full name is Marilyn Monroe)


----------



## Sylie

Crysmas said:


> LOVE the idea of greek inspired names!
> You should name him Zeus, Apollo or Mercury!:wub:


I think those are Roman Gods...that is okay too. I had to Google to clarify because I get confused. Our planets are named after the Roman Gods. Mercury is Roman, Hermes is Greek. I used to know this, but it got deleted when I needed more memory space.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I love old B&W movies and Cary Grant wasone of my favorite actors. I've often thought that if I had another boy, I would name him either:

C.K. Dexter Haven -- Cary Grant's character in The Philadelphia Story

Devlin - Cary Grant's character in Notorius


----------



## Maisie and Me

Clark Griswald, Clark Kent (AKA Superman), Clark Gable, Clark Rockefeller Don't mind me, the name just struck me so funny I laughed out loud. Just picture an adorable malt named Clark!!!
Thanks for the laugh Sue!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

elly said:


> I like Henley for a boy.



:rockon:


I was thinking: 

Remminton (Remy)

Grahm

Brighton

Achilles

Adonis

Alexandros

Ammon

Androcles

Apollo

Ares

Atlas

Bacchus

Chaos

Damon

Dimitrios

Dionysos

Elias

Erasmos

Errikos

Eros

Euclid

Hades

Hektor

Helios

Hercules

Hesperos

Icarus

Jupitor

Linos

Macedon

Midas

Myron

Neptune

Nestor

Nikon

Odysseus

Olympus

Orion

Osiris

Pan

Pegasus

Saturn

Xerxes

Zenon

Zephyr

Zeus

The first 3 names are ones i thought of and the rest are what came up when googling.


----------



## Snowbody

Sylie said:


> Clark....Gable? Then he and MiMi can make a sad movie together. Never mind.
> (MiMi's full name is Marilyn Monroe)


Clark Griswald?? I have no idea who that is. :blink: I had Clark Gable on the brain. Was talking about old movies with knitting group. How many dogs do you know named Clark -- I like unique. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



mysugarbears said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 
> I was thinking:
> 
> Remminton (Remy)
> 
> Grahm
> 
> Brighton
> 
> Achilles
> 
> Adonis
> 
> Alexandros
> 
> Ammon
> 
> Androcles
> 
> Apollo
> 
> Ares
> 
> Atlas
> 
> Bacchus
> 
> Chaos
> 
> Damon
> 
> Dimitrios
> 
> Dionysos
> 
> Elias
> 
> Erasmos
> 
> Errikos
> 
> Eros
> 
> Euclid
> 
> Hades
> 
> Hektor
> 
> Helios
> 
> Hercules
> 
> Hesperos
> 
> Icarus
> 
> Jupitor
> 
> Linos
> 
> Macedon
> 
> Midas
> 
> Myron
> 
> Neptune
> 
> Nestor
> 
> Nikon
> 
> Odysseus
> 
> Olympus
> 
> Orion
> 
> Osiris
> 
> Pan
> 
> Pegasus
> 
> Saturn
> 
> Xerxes
> 
> Zenon
> 
> Zephyr
> 
> Zeus
> 
> The first 3 names are ones i thought of and the rest are what came up when googling.


Debbie - you just have way too much time on your hands, girl.  you know I'm just teasing you


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Clark Griswold was played by Chevy Chase in all of the "Vacation" movies.


----------



## StevieB

Snowbody said:


> Clark Griswald?? I have no idea who that is. :blink:
> 
> Susan! Clark Griswald, played by Chevy Chase, was the main character in only THE greatest Christmas movie of all time - Christmas Vacation! If you haven't seen it you're missing out on a true cinematic masterpiece.
> 
> That's it - if I ever get another boy I'm naming him Clark. Steve and Clark - perfect.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

LuvMyBoys said:


> When we got our first Maltese, I wanted to give the little guy a big name. I came up with Winston (thinking Winston Churchill). Some smarta$$ friends used to always sing, "Winston tastes good like a cigarette should." Jerks.
> 
> Alvin came to us named, and we renamed Jasper (from Benny - also my uncle's name - to strange for me). Jasper just came out of thin air on the 4 hour car ride home with him. People tell me it's too country, but I kind of like that irony. Dusty came named as well, and we considered renaming him until I figured out that his 'real' name is Ch. TNT's American Dream, call name Dusty (Dusty Rhodes, the wrestler), and all the childhood memories of watching WWF on Saturday afternoons with my Daddy came rushing back.
> 
> J&D's current nicknames (after watching Gladiator the other day) are: Dustimus Maximus and Jasperous Meanimus (who licks his Weenus Cleanimus).
> 
> Some of the names we considered for Jasper were: Caeser, Snickers (got a cat named Reesey), Scrappy, Beauregard, Loki (God of Mischeif!), Massimo and Theodor (in honor of Alvin).
> 
> Naming a dog is hard!


1. I love that Dusty is named after The American Dream!!!

2. Holy crap the nicknames made me literally LOL

3. Loki is one of my fav boy dog names, I want a Thor too!!!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

StevieB said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clark Griswald?? I have no idea who that is. :blink:
> 
> Susan! Clark Griswald, played by Chevy Chase, was the main character in only THE greatest Christmas movie of all time - Christmas Vacation! If you haven't seen it you're missing out on a true cinematic masterpiece.
> 
> That's it - if I ever get another boy I'm naming him Clark. Steve and Clark - perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has a FEMALE cat named Clark W Griswold :HistericalSmiley:
Click to expand...


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

Have you considered literary names (it doesn't fit a Malt, but I want a dog named Steinbeck and I would call him Beck for short)? There's a lot of good ones!!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

Lacie's Mom said:


> I love old B&W movies and Cary Grant wasone of my favorite actors. I've often thought that if I had another boy, I would name him either:
> 
> C.K. Dexter Haven -- Cary Grant's character in The Philadelphia Story
> 
> Devlin - Cary Grant's character in Notorius


Those names are fantastic!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

StevieB said:


> Sergio. Of course you might not want advice from me - I named my dog Steve.


The same here. 

I love my Snowball's name. Actually, he is named after *me* ... the name my beloved grandfather always affectionally called me ... even as a grown woman.

So many people tell me Snowball has the perfect name. White as snow ... and, cute as can be when he is curled up into a ball. But, he was named after the beloved and affectionate name my Pop-Pop always called me. I can still hear his warm and affectionate voice and laughter when I would walk into a room. 

Nope ... no snooty name here. Sorry I can't help. But, have fun in choosing your fluff's name. Oh ... and, I hope I don't sound snooty. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## *Missy*

I like all the suggestions here! I really like double names for dogs...I used to watch Gilmore girls once upon a time and thought it was hilarious that the dog was named Paul Anka and they always called him that...not Paul but Paul Anka lol anyway somehow rustee got named after a car dealership...Rusty Wallis...he's king of the Honda's of course....pick something that makes peoe laugh but in a good way....like well really any of these names would make me say aww how cute! But any of these names are fabulous....just not Rambo ha! 

On a sidenote I used to work with preschoolers and the most "countriest" little boy I have ever met was named Preston so I'm not getting the snooty part haha but down here it is likely any name is attatched to some hillbilly somewhere :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

wkomorow said:


> Pompeus
> Lucius
> Maximillian
> Felix


Felix is my husband's name. And, believe it or not ... my father's name was Felix, too. And, their middle name is Joseph.


----------



## LJSquishy

Well, I have a Preston...so I of course like that name. LOL I like to think of Preston as being a sophisticated name, not snooty. I try not to name my dogs common names so my list of names was a little different than some other people's I guess. Liam & Lincoln were close 2nds when naming Preston.

What about Elliot or Brinkley? I also like Winston. Or Presley.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Maisie and Me said:


> Clark?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl::smrofl:That's hysterical!!!!!!


That's funny! The first thing that came to my mind when I saw Clark was ...
Clark Kent! (Superman!) :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

This is fun reading the suggestions for names. I'm waiting for someone to come up with the name of my long ago ex husband. He wasn't snooty though ... he was ... well, I better not say.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Clark Griswald?? I have no idea who that is. :blink: I had Clark Gable on the brain. Was talking about old movies with knitting group. How many dogs do you know named Clark -- I like unique. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> There you go ... *Unique* sounds like a great snooty name!:chili::chili:
> 
> Oh dear, I better go to bed before someone takes me seriously.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Speaking of funny names.....

I have an 80 year old aunt in Naples, Fl. Named Mid Knight (my maiden name) and

A niece named. Middie Knight

A niece named Sundae Knight

My aunt Mid Knight almost married a man named Sonny Day!


----------



## ckanen2n

My spoiled Malese baby is a Giovanni!


----------



## Maglily

Furbabies mom said:


> Speaking of funny names.....
> 
> I have an 80 year old aunt in Naples, Fl. Named Mid Knight (my maiden name) and
> 
> A niece named. Middie Knight
> 
> A niece named Sundae Knight
> 
> My aunt Mid Knight almost married a man named Sonny Day!


 

LOL, reminds me of "Nellie Button" a name I heard when a teacher was calling attendance.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Maglily said:


> LOL, reminds me of "Nellie Button" a name I heard when a teacher was calling attendance.


Ha ha!! I'd have to change that one!!!


----------



## wkomorow

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Felix is my husband's name. And, believe it or not ... my father's name was Felix, too. And, their middle name is Joseph.


OT: they say girls like to marry men just like their fathers - so that's what it means :biggrin:

What I like about Lucius is that he can be nicknamed Lucy and then confuse everyone.


----------



## The A Team

Snooty? ummm...


ummm....:huh:.....


Bradley (Brad)
Bing
Dustin
Henry
Theodore
Oscar
Ramone

??? Not sure I'm on the right track. :blush:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

How about: Riley, Dante, Harley, Luke, Tanner, Lucas......I think Riley and Rocky would be cute. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> How about: Riley, Dante, Harley, Luke, Tanner, Lucas......I think Riley and Rocky would be cute. Can't wait to see pics.


I just can't leave this thread alone LOL 

Percival (Percy)
Anderson (Andy)
Miles


----------



## shellbeme

What a fun thread. I do like many of the Ben... Names but my mother just had a Ben who passed so that wont work. I have already had a Riley too. I am kind of stuck on three names, Alexander, Sebastian and Preston. Dh dislikes Preston but its one of my favorites.


----------



## Nervusrek

Of course I love "Sebastian" because that's my boy's name. His brother is "Sawyer". 

Although I never thought either NAME sounded "snooty", Sawyer's PERSONALITY comes closest to that definition. My husband likes to say that there is more cat in him than dog. When it comes to interacting w/my husband, Sawyer most certainly has a cat's "snooty" disposition at times. 

There are a lot of great suggestions here. I especially like the "royalty-sounding" names. Just wish I had thought of starting this thread when I was struggling to find names for my boys.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

How about Pinceton? Prince for short.

I like Preston, too.


----------



## Snowbody

StevieB said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clark Griswald?? I have no idea who that is. :blink:
> 
> Susan! Clark Griswald, played by Chevy Chase, was the main character in only THE greatest Christmas movie of all time - Christmas Vacation! If you haven't seen it you're missing out on a true cinematic masterpiece.
> 
> That's it - *if I ever get another boy I'm naming him Clark. Steve and Clark - perfect.*
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Celeta!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Though we need someone with a Lewis and Clark. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> LJSquishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have a Preston...so I of course like that name. LOL I like to think of Preston as being a sophisticated name, not snooty. I try not to name my dogs common names so my list of names was a little different than some other people's I guess. Liam & Lincoln were close 2nds when naming Preston.
> 
> What about Elliot or Brinkley? I also like Winston. Or Presley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you all shot down, unceremoniously, except for Celeta:thumbsup:, my Clark suggestion... I saw Brinkley mentioned by Lisa. But how about....
> Huntley. Kind of cute (a dog as a hunter) and classy!!
> 
> Since Tyler's breeder's name for him was Elvis we felt we refined him with the name Tyler. Didn't want people singing "You ain't nothin' but a hound dog" all the time. :blink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bailey&Me

I always loved the name Finnegan!


----------



## babycake7

Though I made a few suggestions of my own, I am with those who like Preston. I don't think we have a Preston on SM, do we?


----------



## spookiesmom

Back in the days when they were called French Poodles, I had a black toy male. I named him Andre.

My dad had never heard of that name, and called him onrey. It fit.


----------



## shellbeme

babycake7 said:


> Though I made a few suggestions of my own, I am with those who like Preston. I don't think we have a Preston on SM, do we?


We do have a Preston, so he would sort of be a Preston Jr. we also have a sebastion, but, we do not yet have an Alexander. Alexander comes with great nicknames too, Alex, Xander, Xan. The Great. :blush: hehe. 

I do like Preston, I keep going back to it.


----------



## LJSquishy

shellbeme said:


> We do have a Preston, so he would sort of be a Preston Jr. we also have a sebastion, but, we do not yet have an Alexander. Alexander comes with great nicknames too, Alex, Xander, Xan. The Great. :blush: hehe.
> 
> I do like Preston, I keep going back to it.


You have received a lot of GREAT name suggestions, it will be so hard for you to choose! I love naming boys...it's the girl names I have trouble with. :w00t:

I like Nida's suggestion of Finnegan, I think that is so adorable!!! Finn is such a cute name.

You are really clinging to Preston...I think that might be the name for him. I still love my Preston's name after 3 years. Just FYI, my husband did not LOVE the name Preston until after I decided on it and we had Preston for a week or so. It grew on him and he loves it now. He wanted either Bentley or some name I think that had to do with a guitar (mind blank)? Anyway, we both love Preston! :wub::thumbsup:

You will pick the perfect name for Little Boy.


----------



## shellbeme

Lol dh faultered to my will. His full name will be Preston Alexander McKay, meanwhile his big brother is Rocky Muffin McKay.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Dear Sue, We weren't shooting down Clark as a name, it's just that it was so darn funny to some of us and now that I have a day to think about it Clark would be a great name for a puppy and perfectly suited to my sense of humor. I am beginning to love it :w00t: and Celita, I think Steve and Clark would be awesome:HistericalSmiley:.:wub:.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Snowbody said:


> Since Tyler's breeder's name for him was Elvis we felt we refined him with the name Tyler. Didn't want people singing "You ain't nothin' but a hound dog" all the time. :blink:


That's funny, Sue...Paxton's original owner named him Elvis! We had changed it to Paxton before we even picked him up!

By the way, I love the name Clark Griswold. He could be called Sparky for short.


----------



## Snowbody

Maisie and Me said:


> Dear Sue, We weren't shooting down Clark as a name, it's just that it was so darn funny to some of us and now that I have a day to think about it Clark would be a great name for a puppy and perfectly suited to my sense of humor. I am beginning to love it :w00t: and Celita, I think Steve and Clark would be awesome:HistericalSmiley:.:wub:.


Oh don't try to kiss up to me Michelle. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: I'll have to sic Elvis, um, Tyler on you. :w00t:


shellbeme said:


> Lol dh faultered to my will. His full name will be Preston Alexander McKay, meanwhile his big brother is Rocky Muffin McKay.


Shelly - I love when DH's fold. :chili::chili: Love the name Preston Alexander McKay.:good post - perfect


----------



## gopotsgo

Ooh, this has been fun. My fave of those I've read, Remington. We were going to get a foster that the hubs wanted to name Haymitch, after the Hunger Games character. I cringed at first but then I liked it, Mitch for short, which sounds tough for a little dog. The little guy found a home before we got to foster. Sad for us but so happy for him. 
I think I might name my next boy foster, Rezner. Yup, I'm a Nine Inch Nails fan.


----------



## Barb and the boys

How about Maxwell? There is nothing cuter than a little white dog called Max!


----------



## Lovkins mama

StevieB said:


> Sergio. Of course you might not want advice from me - I named my dog Steve.


 That was funny. I like Giovanni. I googled italian boy names and found Benito which means blessed. You could calle him Benny.


----------



## Canada

How cute that Rocky's middle name is Muffin! Love it!

I have a Tucker but it sounds more upbeat & funny than snooty.

Paris and Coco were named to sound snooty, but hubby loved the name Tucker.
Otherwise I had been thinking Louis like the French king. 
He gets called Tuck and Tuckies quite a bit. And Tuck-Tuck.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Madison's Mom said:


> That's funny, Sue...Paxton's original owner named him Elvis! We had changed it to Paxton before we even picked him up!
> 
> By the way, I love the name Clark Griswold. He could be called Sparky for short.


Oh yeah!!! I remember his wife called him that!!!!! I cared for twins that were related to Beverly D' Angelo, the wife!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

My son had a cat named Sebastian and as a toddler my grandson shortened it to Bastian.

How about something like:
Frazier
Bentley
Wagster
Gadsby


----------



## mysugarbears

gopotsgo said:


> Ooh, this has been fun. My fave of those I've read, Remington. We were going to get a foster that the hubs wanted to name Haymitch, after the Hunger Games character. I cringed at first but then I liked it, Mitch for short, which sounds tough for a little dog. The little guy found a home before we got to foster. Sad for us but so happy for him.
> I think I might name my next boy foster, Rezner. Yup, I'm a Nine Inch Nails fan.



I never thought to name a pup Haymitch, but i like it. I never thought of you as a Nine Inch Nails fan Gigi, but about 7 or so years ago, my husband and i went to New Orleans around Halloween and saw where Trent Rezner and Anne Rice lived. It was really cool.


----------



## Canada

sassy's mommy said:


> *My son had a cat named Sebastian* and as a toddler my grandson shortened it to Bastian.
> 
> How about something like:
> Frazier
> Bentley
> Wagster
> Gadsby



I named a turtle Sebastian! :thumbsup:
I gave my turtles fancy names : Sebastian, Reginald, Oswald, & Ferdinand.
I was like ten at the time. :HistericalSmiley:


The name Carson would be cute for a Malt. Or Presley. 
Maybe Nate (short for Nathaniel) or James. Or Sven.


----------



## Katkoota

shellbeme said:


> His full name will be Preston Alexander McKay


YAY at settling on a name. How exciting to bring the cutie pie :chili:


----------



## gopotsgo

mysugarbears said:


> I never thought to name a pup Haymitch, but i like it. I never thought of you as a Nine Inch Nails fan Gigi, but about 7 or so years ago, my husband and i went to New Orleans around Halloween and saw where Trent Rezner and Anne Rice lived. It was really cool.


Really! How very exciting. I would have had palpitations! LOVE the song, Closer. I just think he is so sexy, disturbed maybe, but sexy, LOL,


----------



## mysugarbears

I totally agree about the sexy and slightly disturbed...unfortunately we didn't get to see Trent Rezner though.  When i got my tattoo on my ankle the song Closer was playing and i kept singing the part "Help Me". :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

